

Folding AT home: What if you could help find a cure? - gphilip
https://folding.stanford.edu/

======
gphilip
"Help Stanford University scientists studying Alzheimer's, Huntington's,
Parkinson's, and many cancers by simply running a piece of software on your
computer."

